# Bonus Structure



## dcarrier1021 (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone have advise or suggestions in setting up a bouns plan for billers/coders and supervisors in that dept.?  Trying to give some incentives for my staffs hard work but don't really know where to start.  Any help is greatly appreciated!  Feel free to email direct dcarrier@azasi.net

Thanks!


----------



## wross_18 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Bonuses*

When I worked for an 80 doctor PM company, management received an 3 percent per year minimum bonus. Productivity was evaluated and up to 6 percent could be earned. 

Hourly employees received a yearly bonus consisting of 1 week's pay. They could receive a monthly incentive bonus of a $20.00 gas, wal-mart, or target gift card by exceeding their monthly quota.

I hope this helps.


----------

